# Thanks Roy



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks Roy

I ordered a my new watch on Wednesday (Astina 1000m), I then spent a very long day manning a polling station, thinking that my new watch would not arrive till after the weekend. I got home close to midnight and it had arrived.









I think Roy could show some â€˜largeâ€™ organisations a thing or two about customer services.

The parcel was posted by the speediest method possible and was packed very well (although my Wife guessed what it was straight away







) totally justifying the P+P, and Roy must have gone straight out to the post office when he received my order. I get so fed up with other companies who take ages to dispatch your purchases (Sorry sir we only dispatch parcels once a weekâ€¦.)

The little things also make me feel Roy cares about his business and his customers, the excellent communications, and clear photographs makes buying easy, and even the fact that the watch had the correct time and date.

Sorry Guys, Iâ€™m gushing a bit here, but I think praise where praise is due.

Thanks again Roy

Bill

p.s donâ€™t sell me any more watches?


----------

